# Clutch pedal problems



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just joined this forum to gain some much needed advise! I hope some of you can help.

I've had problems with my clutch pedal for a good 8 months now! First thing to happen was after changing gear the pedal wouldn't come all the way back up to it's normal position but instead stopped about half way. I only noticed it after hearing it popping back up a few seconds after changing gear. This gradually got worse, pedal was staying in that possition for longer and need popped back up with my foot. This only seemed to happen for the first few gear changes then would be fine. Gradually the problem progressed to there being a low biting point when first driving the car and the first few gear changes were difficult. Then finally progressed to having to put the car in gear before starting the engine! Got a mechanic (friend of a friend) on the problem and he bled the clutch and as that didn't help he changed the master cylinder, cheap job, fixed the problem!

Then a few months later the problem came back! It has been pretty tempremental to be honest, some days fine and other days really bad. The mechanic said it could be the slave cylinder and too big a job for him so I contacted audi for a price and it was 1k plus!!! As it was fine most of the time I stupidly ignored the problem as I didnt want to shell out the cash!

The clutch has now got really bad suddenly over the last few days and when getting into it this morning it was impossible to get it into gear without turning the engine of first. There was virtually no biting point and when I took the hand brake off the car shot forward without me touching the accelerator and with my foot firmly down on the clutch! I gave up, manged to roughly park it and bused it to work - oft!!! After seeing how it was tonight, it struggles to even start in gear now!

Is this the slave cylinder thats the prob or does it sound like something else (which could be cheaper to fix)?!!

Thanks, suz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Suz, There is a design problem with OEM master cylinder, which causing the prob you have experienced, mostly on cold mornings. If an OEM M. cylinder from Audi was used then perhaps the same prob has occured. Some on forum have replaced with "ATE" brand. Will be cheaper to replace master cylinder with a different make "ATE" perhaps. If it reacurs then perhaps it is the slave, but as you say expensive, especially with Audi dealer doing job. Are you losing any brake fluid, ie are you having to top up brake fluid resevoir.
H.


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Dont know about the brake fluid but I'll check it. The brakes have been squeeking a bit lately, would that be caused by a lack of brake fluid? Also how does the brake fluid effect the clutch? I will have to check on the make of master cylinder but I don't think the guy got it from audi. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Suz, Brake & Clutch share the same fluid resevoir,If having to top up will indicate a leak from master or even slave cylinder. Squeaky brakes have nothing to do with lack of brake fluid, seperate prob all together, nothing to worry about, just annoying.
H.


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool thanks. I'll get that checked for leaks tomorrow.


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Suz. I've lifted the following from the 'Waks Wide Web' page (hope I'm ok to do this!?). Its a list of common faults which have been experienced by an Audi Tech and the first fault on the list sounds like your issue! Hope you get it sorted for less than 1K!!......sounds an awful lot of cash for a slave cylinder change 

************************************************
Audi Tech's Experience

The following information comes from an Audi Tech and will give you an insight to the kind of problems being experienced in the workshop.
Clutch master cylinder failure-Recall affecting some TTs & A3s-Symtoms are that the clutch pedal will go to the floor and not return endless physically pulled. Cure-replacement clutch master cylinder, If fault continues after replacement, Slave cylinder & pipe will be replaced.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

get an ATE one as they art more reliable try warming the pedal upper part with a hairdryer for about 5 mins if this sorts it then its the master cylinder 
I know this works as i have changed 7 up to now :wink:


----------



## schumi78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Must be the time of year for it... i've been experiencing a similar problem but not to the same extent for last week or 2, get in car for work in the momings and clutch didnt pop straight back up and felt a bit 'spongy'. However after car had warmed up the problem went away.

But this morning about 6am, the clutch didnt pop back up and i had lift it back with my foot. Sounds exactly like Suz's post.

I've not had any dealings with Audi yet - it its a recall, does that mean they will replace for free? 

Somehow I doubt it...

Anybody had a master cylinder replaced and able to give me a steer on cost?

cheers


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi folks, quick update. Have spoken to an audi mechanic and as the master has already been changed they reckon it's either the slave or a leaky pipe. To be honest, as this problem has been on going for so long I have doubts its just a leaky pipe. The good news is audi are doing reduced rates at the moment as a result of this damn credit crunch. They have quoted me around £600 for a slave and clutch replacement (as it's a gearbox out job and the car has done a lot of miles they said I'd be aswell replacing the clutch at the same time as I'm already paying for the labour). This sounds a bit more affordable so thinking about putting the car into them next week - right thing to do? I need to get it back on the road.

Also, *schumi78*, my master replacement was about £100 - not from audi! Part is only around £50. You should maybe try bleeding the clutch or doing a brake fluid change first tho as this might solve the problem. Hope it doesn't get as bad as mine, buses just don't have the same fun factor


----------



## steveMcA (Mar 31, 2009)

Had a similar issue at the weekend on my Audi TT. Clutch went straight to the floor while in 6th. Garage has checked it out and is quoting about 1K. Appears the slave cylinder is leaking & needs replacing. Interested to know which Audi garage was quoting you £600. Thanks


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, was audi stirling mate. Althought they have now quoted me £1600 [smiley=bigcry.gif] telling me it needs a flywheel, clutch kit, release bearing, pressure plate... thought it was an april fool! I'm waiting on a mechanic getting back to me as the strange thing is the slave or master weren't mentioned! Can anyone give any advice on this? Thanks


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

What neck of the woods are you from? I would be VERY careful about an Audi dealer doing the job both from a price and quality perspective. Yes, that may seem strange, but it's true; most people find that a good local independent VAG repair shop will do a MUCH better job, with no bullshit (you need this doing, you need that doing..), and a better price. And you'll be treated like a human being, not a lower form of life.

I'm sure there will be someone in your area who knows a good local VAG specialist. I'm in the midlands and I use Midland VW at Norton Canes near Cannock. I swear by them.

Best of luck.


----------



## schumi78 (Jul 18, 2008)

Whoa... £1600... thats gotta hurt! 

Def agree with the comment about getting it checked with an independant VAG specialist

I've just been quoted £206 to supply and fit master cylinder from Total VAG in Leighton Buzzard. Will post a separate thread to see if anyone has experience of them. £206 sounds too cheap, was expecting £350+ based on past posts in this forum!


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

schumi, not sure about the cost to supply and fit the master but I got mine done as a homer from a mechanic for £100. Just wish he was able to do the rest for me!

Feedback from the audi mechanic (not the girl on the service desk!) is that the car needs a slave cylinder but theres a 99% chance that the clutch and flywheel have burnt out. They can't tell me for sure until the gear box is out. Funny that they quoted £600 for the slave and clutch kit but you add on a flywheel and the price goes up by a grand! Got my partner to phone them as it took me the whole day to actually speak to a mechanic! Typically 5 minutes later he gets a call back from the manager of the service department! He is looking at the cost and getting back to us tomorrow - apparantly it's a nightmare job because its a four wheel drive and approx 10hrs. I dont care, I'm not shellin out 1600!! Got a quote from another garage for £1035!

Not sure where my nearest Vag specialist is but I will investigate thanks steve, btw i'm up in bonny scotland, near stirling .


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was there a recall on the master cylinder? mine went a year or so ago and it seems very common :roll:


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeh i've read that on some other posts but checked it out on vosa and no mention of it. Any other way to find out? It does seem to be a common problem.


----------



## schumi78 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have actually driven thru Stirling, unfortunately not in the TT, but in a hired B-class merc... :?

Great roads up there must be fun...

Keep us posted with the repairs


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

the prob with the master is a bleed hole where it gets its fluid from the reservoir , its too near the piston 
one ther way to check is to try and bleed the clutch with pressure , if it wont bleed and there is pressure build up as the system is connected to a pressure bleeder , in other words if you open the bleed nipple and try to force the fluid thru but it won flow ,its because the master cylinder has become blocked and wont allow the fluid to pass thru the system 
this also applies to the fluid expanding and flowing back up to the reservoir 
I hope this helps
Russell


----------



## no1suz (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi folks, final update. £1370 and two new tyres later the tt is back on the road woop! New clutch kit - so thats a clutch, slave and master! New flywheel and some other crap that went along with it. Disgusted with audi's customer service but hey, thats another story ha!

My advice to anyone who is having similar clutch problems - get it looked at asap by a good mechanic (only audi if money is no issue for you, sniff!) don't hold off as it will end up costing you more in the long run as I have found out! What initially seems like a small pedal problem will develop, trust me!

Cheers for all your comments


----------



## doylejas (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys,

This does indeed seem to be a common problem. I had the car bled about a month ago and I thought that solved the problem but it is back again. Interestingly the brake/clutch resevoir is still topped up.

As I live in the Republic of Ireland I am sure the Dealer's quote for the repair work will be double the UK 

Regards,
J


----------



## De51gnz (Oct 29, 2008)

I had the same problem. Had the master cylinder changed for £250 and all was well again. i did however get the car back in a couple of weeks later and had the slave cylinder replaced just in case. Had a new clutch fitted and all was good for a few weeks. then the clutch pedal broke. The metal pedal broke at the weld due to the new cylinders putting full pressure on the pedal. got that replaced by audi for £110.

so total cost of job £1110. but it is money well spent. i now have complete confidence in the clutch system. peace of mind is worth the money when it come to my car.

as an added not the bentley manual states that the 1.8 150bhp version has the slave cylinder outside of the gearbox. so cheaper to replace. mine the 225bhp version has the slave cylinder in the gearbox so hence the £1000 price tag.

hope yours is ok now.

What ever my TT costs it's worth it for the smile it puts on my face when i see it!!!


----------



## moroblue (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi mine is an audi TT 2004 and im having the same problem with not being able to get into first gear, over the phone mechanic said its probably the slave cylinder... il keep you posted as to how much I pay


----------

